

NudgePad: An Open Source Operating System for Building Websites - breck
http://breckyunits.com/nudgepad-an-open-source-operating-system-for-building-websites.html

======
afaqurk
You're onto something here. WordPress + docker + koding.com + jetstrap.com.

I can see the problem this product would solve and the target market will
definitely understand it. That being said, I think this looks like an early
MVP and needs lots more work.

I look forward to seeing what this evolves into.

~~~
breck
Thanks! Completely agree.

It is definitely an early MVP :).

Lots more to do filling out the features, improving the UI, and stability
improvements, but we hit the point where there are so many things we could do
next we want to make sure we focus first on what people urgently need.

If you have any needs this could fill and want to see us prioritize any tools
would love to hear them.

------
97-109-107
Somehow after reading the linked site I found the term 'operating system'
misleading. My first thoughts were, how would all these poor people manage to
install a new OS on their machines in the first place?

~~~
breck
This was common feedback, thanks! I went with the operating system metaphor
because the UI more closely resembles that of mobile operating systems.
However it seems that was a point of confusion and calling it a Content
Management System is probably the better decision.

------
akitchell
Used this. Love it. Brilliantly conceived.

------
jgj
[https://github.com/nudgepad](https://github.com/nudgepad)

No affiliation; that was just the first thing I looked for before even reading
the blog post or crowd-funding page.

